# Attaching an Arcadia T5 to a vivarium without a lip



## lifesagame (Feb 2, 2010)

I think that may be the longest title I’ve ever given a topic! Anyway, I am upgrading the UVB in my 4’x2’x2’ vivarium for the northern blue tongue skink I’m getting soon. I’ve got the 34” T5 with starter/controller and reflector (this one) but as my vivarium is an old vivexotix one (I think it’s vivexotix anyway) it doesn’t actually have a lip at the top and the glass slider tracks are attached to the top panel of the vivarium so was wondering the best way to attach the clips to hold the UVB bulb. 


(Hoping this photo works, I’ve given it three goes) please ignore the old uvb and plugs, it’s empty and being cleaned out for a fake rock build I’m working on.

I was planning on using the ones that clip onto the black ends rather than the tube itself but was hoping to maybe attach them to the inside of the ceiling, the reflector will shield the light from human eyes, at least that’s the plan. It says not to attach to the ceiling to hold from above and I was wondering if there’s a specific reason? I can have the one end attached to the wall on the right,up against the top of the vivarium using the longer holes on the ‘side’ of clip, but the other end is proving a bit more difficult. I’m thinking of either adding an internal lip along the vivarium myself or adding a second piece of wood at the other end attached to the ceiling that I can use like I’ll be using the end wall. I hope that explanation makes sense. If not I can do a diagram but it’s either paint or by hand and neither will be great!

Any other ideas or if you’ve had a similar situation how you’ve sorted it would be appreciated.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

There is no reason at all why you should not attach the lamp holders to the roof of this viv. It is the standard method of fixing. Simply find suitable wood screws and fit it.

Hope this helps


----------



## lifesagame (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks, it just looked like the picture in the leaflet that came with it showed that that would be wrong, obviously read that wrong. This makes it a lot easier, thanks for the quick reply


----------

